# Honey water?



## SLFdairy (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, I know the molasses in the water trick, but would raw honey work? It's not really for the electrolytes, just want to sweeten the water to see if I can get them to drink more.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Are they dehydrated? I give mine warm water in the cold winter months.
Not sure about the honey. I know the molasses is an easier-to-digest sugar. But I also gave a few drops of honey to a hypothermic newborn and he is doing fine. 
Maybe someone else can give their opinion on the honey issue.


----------



## SLFdairy (Mar 12, 2013)

No they aren't dehydrated. Even with a stock tank heater in their water, it's cold and they're only drinking enough to barely get by. I'm getting a combined quart a day from two does because they just don't want to drink cold water. These two should be giving me a half gallon a day each. They just don't want to drink.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try some ACV.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

There's something called bluelite that is supposedly great to add to their water to encourage more drinking.

We do acv and currently give them fresh warm water twice a day.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a couple of girls that like honey in their water - use it after birthing. But most of them prefer molasses. ACV they like sometimes. You know goats - just when you think it is figured out they change things on you.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We give ours raw honey on their feed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> There's something called bluelite that is supposedly great to add to their water to encourage more drinking.
> 
> We do acv and currently give them fresh warm water twice a day.


I honestly should be sponsored by BlueLite and Kool-Aid for as much advertising that I do :lol: Both are fabulous, when I get enough money, I will be ordering a 50lb of the BlueLite, it really is a great electrolyte mix and it doesn't taste like crap like all the others do.
It turns blue in the water and has a nice berry smell, and it tastes like a blue raspberry sports drink. All my goats love it.

But if you don't have the money to spend (it is expensive), you can make your own electrolytes, granted they won't be as great as what's on the market, but it does the trick.

I take a 5 gallon bucket, pour in 1.5-2 cups sugar (I just eyeball it), throw in a palm-full of salt, slash of ACV if you got it, if not that's fine.
Fill the bucket with warm water and they all should drink it very well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

SLFdairy said:


> No they aren't dehydrated. Even with a stock tank heater in their water, it's cold and they're only drinking enough to barely get by. I'm getting a combined quart a day from two does because they just don't want to drink cold water. These two should be giving me a half gallon a day each. They just don't want to drink.


An average goat should drink a gallon a day. Just saying.


----------

